# Good Scope for the G1?



## xXcrosmanhunterXx (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay, so I got the Crosman G1 Extreme for Christmas. I had no problem with the scope it came with until a little bit ago. It's a Centerpoint 4x32. It's just not enough for what I'm trying to go for. I was looking at either a Centerpoint 3-9x40 IR, AO (http://centerpoint.crosman.com/riflesco ... re/CP394RC) or a Centerpoint 4-16 IR, AO (http://centerpoint.crosman.com/riflesco ... CPA416AORG) I wasn't really sure which one would be better, so I figure someone here could help me. Thanks in advance.


----------

